

What the Internet revolution looked like in 1994 - deepu_256
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/2.10/mosaic.html

======
mmorris
_Jim Clark's partner at Mosaic Communications, a 23-year-old University of
Illinois graduate named Marc Andreessen, will tell you with a straight face
that he expects Mosaic Communications's Mosaic to become the world's standard
interface to electronic information._

A straight face, indeed.

------
colkassad
That was a great read. It gave me the desire to add my own information to the
Net using the point and click interface on this hypermedia document.

~~~
j_baker
I hear that you can turn words into freakin' _links_ with the proper code.

------
joezydeco
I have the first 7 or 8 years of Wired in a box in the basement. Every so
often it's fun to crack one open and do a little time travel back to the wild
and wooly days of the internet.

I know most of the articles are online now, but sometimes the ads are the
killer thing.

------
yuhong
What was interesting for me is that CSS was developing around the same time.
The first draft was released right around the time of Netscape 0.9.

